# Can teething make a puppy vomit?



## Shazach

Does any body know if one of the symptoms of teething can be vomiting? 

My 17 week old puppy is teething in earnest and has been sick twice in the middle of the night, once on sat/sun and again last night. His food has obviously digested ok and I don't think it's food related, he only brings up a teaspoon size of bile or water and is otherwise fine, eating ok, pooing fine, drinking normally, happily playing, etc and other than the teething doesn't seem out of sorts.
Should I be concerned or can I just put this down to teething?

Many thanks for any advice!

Sh xx


----------



## noushka05

i wouldnt think its due to him teething, sometimes if theres a long gap between feeds they can produce to much bile if you give him something to eat before you go to bed it might do the trick.


----------



## Bobbie

How many times a day are you feeding the pup as at 17wks they should be fed 3 times at least


----------



## Shazach

Thanks both, he's fed four times a day, and sometimes some puppy milk last thing about 10ish if he seems hungry. One of the nights he was sick he'd had the puppy milk and one night he hadn't.
He wasn't sick last night so I'm hoping its nothing much (fingers crossed, touch wood). I suspect it's probably just related to the fact he's chewing so much and maybe swallowing a bit of the chewtoy. 

But I never heard that they can produce too much bile if the gap's long - If it happens again I'll try moving his fourth feed back.

Thanks for responding.

Sh xx


----------



## minty

Why the puppy milk? I would hazard a guess that this is what's causing the problem. Puppies don't need milk after weaning.


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Thanks both, he's fed four times a day, and sometimes some puppy milk last thing about 10ish if he seems hungry. One of the nights he was sick he'd had the puppy milk and one night he hadn't.
> He wasn't sick last night so I'm hoping its nothing much (fingers crossed, touch wood). I suspect it's probably just related to the fact he's chewing so much and maybe swallowing a bit of the chewtoy.
> 
> But I never heard that they can produce too much bile if the gap's long - If it happens again I'll try moving his fourth feed back.
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> Sh xx


some dogs get a build up of acid if they havent eaten for a while, they usually vomit bile early morning because through the night is the longest they go with out food. Fingers crossed he wont do it again


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> some dogs get a build up of acid if they havent eaten for a while, they usually vomit bile early morning because through the night is the longest they go with out food. Fingers crossed he wont do it again


Thanks noushka - ok so far, I am trying to move his fourth feed back, but he rather objects to that!!

Minty - Cheers, but the puppy milk isn't a weaning formula/milk, its a supplement in the same manner as dog milk, just not as rich.

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

He's not munching anything he shouldn't be in the garden is he? Zach had a habit of drinking pond water which would make him sickly in the early days! x


----------



## Shazach

louise5031 said:


> He's not munching anything he shouldn't be in the garden is he? Zach had a habit of drinking pond water which would make him sickly in the early days! x


All the time! It probably was just that or swallowing a bit of chew toy or something.
I'm not overly worried, but since babies get sick when they teeth I just wondered if the same applied to pups!

Sh xx


----------



## reddogs

Check out what plants you've got in the garden some are quite poisonous to dogs - two of ours have been partial to cyclamen and these produced some lovely results in one of them since they aren't the best for dogs


----------



## Terrier Fan

At 17 weeks it may be worth looking at cutting him down to 3 meals a day  
My older dog used to have then same problem, we used to give her a charcoal bonio before she went to bed.


----------

